# hopfully can get an id now



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, ive been testing out my dads new camera, and these are the best i can do i dunno id the first pics are too dark, or if you can lighten them up for me.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

a shot of his tail


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

another of the tail


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

head shot


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

nother body shot


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

lighter pic, tell me if you would like them all at this lighting, i can get more like this


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

oh and just a fun shot


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

From my view, its looks like a juvenile S. rhombeus.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont know if im capturing the correct coloring, but after checking pics, it has the same coloring of a brandti, i dont know if rhoms get that coloring, do they frank?
i dont know if my pics are good enough to see the bit of diamond effect on him, but thats all over his whole body


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Your fish is set at an angle and difficult to evaluate the fin placement. A PFURY member PM'd me his thoughts on this including a nice visual argument for it being S. brandii. S. rhombeus does have yellow on the cheeks to red. As for the rest of the body, I don't trust camera colors. It can give more or take more away from its natural colors that is seen by the naked eye.

So if the fish could be angled straight without deflection, it would certainly help narrow this fishes ID once and for all.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

any way you go it looks nice.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I went back and manpulated one of your darker photos of what appears to be a straight angle.........please retake photo and we can compare again. It does indeed agree with S. brandtii.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

It looks like S.Rhom to me, not Brandtii


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

well i took some more pics, not too clear hopfully they are more of a straight angle though


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

...


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

...


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

...


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

...


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those new pics def looks like a brandtii


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Death in #'s Posted on Mar 28 2004, 03:56 PM
> those new pics def looks like a brandtii


 Agree, body is type of S. brandtii not thick bodied like S. rhombeus.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Death in #'s Posted on Mar 28 2004, 03:56 PM
> > those new pics def looks like a brandtii
> 
> 
> Agree, body is type of S. brandtii not thick bodied like S. rhombeus.










wooooooooohoooooooooo i was actaully right

i would like to thank god my family and all those people who supported me


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

so it is a brandii?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> so it is a brandii?










a brandtii


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > > Death in #'s Posted on Mar 28 2004, 03:56 PM
> ...


 ahha. forgot to thank yur p's


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i talked to ash, he said that the fish comes from the same river as a brandtii, but he doesnt think it is one. he thinks its a rhom. just talked to him on the phone today after telling him what u guys said, he belives its a rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here are my notes I keep for majority of ID's on fish like this. If the fish is from same locality as S. brandtii then it is S. brandtii by the photo imaging used here.

I don't know why he thinks it is S. rhombeus unless his exporter has been filling orders from that region of brandtii with rhombeus. I don't know. I just know what I examine and that is my opinion based on the best evidence.....which is the photo. I have no data on where this particular fish was collected, but the image shows it to be S. brandtii.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Did you buy him as a Rhom or unidentified


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

unided


----------

